# Recommend me a wash mitt?



## Daytona675 (Apr 13, 2016)

I need a new wash mitt, and was wondering what everyone is using at the moment - I've had a meguiars lambs wool wash mitt previously and now currently using an DJ supernatural yetis fish which I loved due to the long deep pile - however as these are both natural products I've been struggling with keeping them in tact. After about 2 months (8 washes) they start to fail on me with the fur falling out. 
So keen to try something which isn't a natural product but still is really soft and gentle on the paint work.
Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Are you open to trying a wash pad ? this will open up your options


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

MICROFIBER MADNESS INCREDIMITT http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfiber-madness-incredimitt-cat3.html are popular for mitts but like he said there are wash pads as well like the adams http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p77/Adam's_10"_Pro_Car_Wash_Pad.html which gets good reviews on here


----------



## Daytona675 (Apr 13, 2016)

Prestige car care shop said:


> Are you open to trying a wash pad ? this will open up your options


Yes open to any suggestions - my only concern with a wash pad would be easier to drop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Doooooooooka


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka pad

The best there is, fact


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Microfibre noodle mitt or sponge. Better than those lambs wool ones. Glides much better over the paint, and I find they cause less wash swirls.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a fan of the microfibre madness mitts or pads, currently using the pad fits perfectly in the hand so it's not dropped. 
A lot cheaper too. 

Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=376914


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

As already mentioned, the Adams wash pad is fantastic. I found it to hold and transfer ALOT of sudz to the car. Its more about how slick it feels in my opinion and ive used it with 6 differing shampoos now and found it to be every bit as slick over the paint as my Dooka. I use two of them now and i personally feel they are the best. No doubting the Dooka is also VERY good, the Adams washpad just tops it for me.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I'm a fan of the microfibre madness mitts or pads, currently using the pad fits perfectly in the hand so it's not dropped.
> A lot cheaper too.
> 
> Gonz.


Another thumbs up for the MM mitts and pads here. It's great being able to put it in the wash with the other MFs, and after a year and a half it still looks like new. Plenty of water and suds goes onto the car and a really good deep pile.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Dooka all the way. My first one is still going strong over two years on.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Carpro or Adams wash pad


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Went from using the incredipad to the dooka and have not looked back,the incredipad is great,dooka is amazing,get a lot more suds with a glug of shampoo on it and it seems to glide better over the panels and feels better imho.


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Can't go wrong with the dooka, carpro wash mitt or the incredimitt, really want to try the chemical guys big mofo


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

I've always been happy with cheap noodle mitts from the supermarkets

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

gtechniq wash mitt

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Have the megs microfibre wash mitt which is awesome and recently got a UF sheep skin one and that's lovely too


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Microfibre madness incredipad, i wouldnt go back to a lambswool one again


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

Like I said previously I think the Dooka is extremely over rated. Not because of the quality - it's actually great quality - but because of the short comings of a pad versus a mitt. I found with the Dooka it puts alot of pressure on the paint due to both it retaining loads of water and the fact that it requires you to press down on it with your hand to wash the panels. I just feel that this increases the risk of pushing any dirt / grit into the paint. This is limited somewhat by using a wash mitt as you can control the pressure so easily with a mitt. I also find using a mitt way easier when doing the vertical panels as it's always on the back of your mind about dropping a pad versus a mitt. Just personnel preference though I guess, I'll be looking for a new mitt myself soon.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Gussy said:


> Like I said previously I think the Dooka is extremely over rated. Not because of the quality - it's actually great quality - but because of the short comings of a pad versus a mitt. I found with the Dooka it puts alot of pressure on the paint due to both it retaining loads of water and the fact that it requires you to press down on it with your hand to wash the panels. I just feel that this increases the risk of pushing any dirt / grit into the paint. This is limited somewhat by using a wash mitt as you can control the pressure so easily with a mitt. I also find using a mitt way easier when doing the vertical panels as it's always on the back of your mind about dropping a pad versus a mitt. Just personnel preference though I guess, I'll be looking for a new mitt myself soon.


Can't say I've experienced any of that. Personal preference though.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Adams wash pad, enough said :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I am using the Gtechniq microfibre wash mitt and it is really good


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Synthetic pads and mitts are what's over rated really



Gussy said:


> Like I said previously I think the Dooka is extremely over rated. Not because of the quality - it's actually great quality - but because of the short comings of a pad versus a mitt. I found with the Dooka it puts alot of pressure on the paint due to both it retaining loads of water and the fact that it requires you to press down on it with your hand to wash the panels. I just feel that this increases the risk of pushing any dirt / grit into the paint. This is limited somewhat by using a wash mitt as you can control the pressure so easily with a mitt. I also find using a mitt way easier when doing the vertical panels as it's always on the back of your mind about dropping a pad versus a mitt. Just personnel preference though I guess, I'll be looking for a new mitt myself soon.


Lol seriously?

You have more control of a mitt than a pad, just let it glide

The only mitt I entertain is the car pro one as that's a lot lighter than majority of others and you can use without a lot of pressure, double sided mitts if anything will add more pressure than a pad


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

I use a combination of different ones, I've Had my Dooka wash pad over a year and I love it, very nice to use on the upper section of my vehicle, especially with a shampoo that gives a nice amount of suds. I use cheaper microfiber mitts by kent+Simoniz for the lower sections of the vehicle


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

I have 2 I bought a Halfords noodle mitt as I was in dire need of one as my AF one fell apart.... It's brilliant and I think it was 4 quid?

I have a gtechniq wash mitt and that's really good too!

But either way there ain't much between them!


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Another vote for MM Incredimitt, love mine - holds loads of water and suds and is really slick.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Just bought a Dooka and 2 Adams pads used the MM pad b4!
Get the Dooka if the price tag isn't that important otherwise get the Adams both are amazing !


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Synthetic pads and mitts are what's over rated really
> 
> Lol seriously?
> 
> ...


A mitt is controlled completely by your hand, a pad you're placing pressure on to glide it - especially on the vertical wipes. And I fail to see how even a double sided mitt can add more pressure than a pad - all of the pressure is controlled by your ability to put as much or as little pressure on the panel as you like. This control of the pressure you place on the panels is limited with a pad.

Anyway, it's certainly personnel preference.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Has to be the gtechniq for me to,have a noodle mit as well,but the gtechniq is great,same as microfibres madness but a bit cheaper,holds loads of water and suds up nicely


----------



## Daytona675 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for all the replies, look like I'll be ordering a dooka wash mitt ready for a full detail this weekend, I picked up plenty of products at wax stock so keen to give them all a go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEIR_SJ (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm a fan of the synthetic wool type pads/mitts... if they start to get a be like dreadlocks you can just wash them, bung them in the dryer on low heat and then just comb them with a hair brush :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Daytona675 said:


> Thank you for all the replies, look like I'll be ordering a dooka wash mitt ready for a full detail this weekend, I picked up plenty of products at wax stock so keen to give them all a go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice

No messing around brushing it or anything like that, it's not a pet


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

As i'm a sucker for a bargain after watching the following video (skip to 19:57) i ordered the following mitt from Ebay






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Super-Soft-Lambswool-Car-Wash-Washing-Clean-Polishing-Mitt-Glove-Motorcycle-/272252832325?hash=item3f63888a45:g:OSkAAOSwneRXRDLT


----------



## scottys.m3 (Apr 3, 2011)

99p! Surely it can't be that good


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

scottys.m3 said:


> 99p! Surely it can't be that good


I'l let you know in about 3 months when it arrives from across the globe


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Might have to try one for the lower part of the car / wheels (heck, I could have one for each! :doublesho :lol


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Use the Adams pad and it's fantastic but I'll be keen to try the dooka next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

lemansblue92 said:


> As i'm a sucker for a bargain after watching the following video (skip to 19:57) i ordered the following mitt from Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just bought the last two, no doubt will be more available soon.
will at least be used for wheels


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

K777mk2 said:


> just bought the last two, no doubt will be more available soon.
> will at least be used for wheels


there are numerous different companies selling them, just type in "lambswool wash mitt" into ebay and adjust the price filter to £0-£1 or if your lazy like me hit the link below

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=lambswool%20wash%20mitt&_dcat=179462&rt=nc&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=0&_udhi=1


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

I bought 5 of the Chinese mitts thinking theyd be good for the off wheel clean etc..... worth every single penny!!! if they were sold over here I'd see at least £8 price tag on them! Dont get me wrong they are nowhere near as good as gtechniq or dooka kinda stuff but with no other choice I wouldnt mind using it on my paintwork.


----------



## scottys.m3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure I can stretch to the 39 p postage


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

in the end I spent about £6, as i started buying other suggestions, sponge pads etc. 
this site cost me a fortune.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought a synthetic lambs wool mitt, on eBay for £2-3, was described as "Autosmart"

Feels nice, very soft. Bargin!

Luke


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hawkesybaby said:


> I bought 5 of the Chinese mitts thinking theyd be good for the off wheel clean etc..... worth every single penny!!! if they were sold over here I'd see at least £8 price tag on them! Dont get me wrong they are nowhere near as good as gtechniq or dooka kinda stuff but with no other choice I wouldnt mind using it on my paintwork.


You won't believe this but I've just come across a uk company selling these at £7.99 each! :doublesho
But anyway about a week ago, I bought 3 for £3.84 all in!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

KAM, got a link please


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

chongo said:


> KAM, got a link please


Most definately for u Mike! Pm'd you


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Kam09 said:


> You won't believe this but I've just come across a uk company selling these at £7.99 each! :doublesho
> But anyway about a week ago, I bought 3 for £3.84 all in!


My £8 estimation was a complete guess!!!

Do I get a prize haha?

In all seriousness though for the cheap price they are really good!

Daytona675 - Which one did you go for in then end???


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Just ordered one too to try


----------



## Daytona675 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hawkesybaby said:


> My £8 estimation was a complete guess!!!
> 
> Do I get a prize haha?
> 
> ...


I went with the Gtechniq microfibre wash mitt in the end - I wanted one quickly for the weekend clean, so I dropped into Slims at Enfield and picked up the best mitt they had in store.
To be honest it's not the type of Mitt I normally go for but it's been great - feels slick on the paint, holds loads of wash and is super easy to look after
Cheers
Scott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Daytona675 said:


> I went with the Gtechniq microfibre wash mitt in the end - I wanted one quickly for the weekend clean, so I dropped into Slims at Enfield and picked up the best mitt they had in store.
> To be honest it's not the type of Mitt I normally go for but it's been great - feels slick on the paint, holds loads of wash and is super easy to look after
> Cheers
> Scott
> ...


That's what I've got, very impressed with it myself. Holds a boat load of water and product, could do with being a little bit bigger though!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

i have loads of washmitts, but my favourite at present is cquartz wool wash mitt, 
my car is very well protected and after a good snowfoam which removes 90% of the crap I use the washmitt and find it is large and covers decent area, soaks up a lot of suds and feels really nice and slick to use, also have gtechniq one yet to try and a few meguires ones which I use daily for the valeting, I find the meguires one handy to use and last ages


----------



## mikanete (Sep 5, 2016)

I have two, Car Pro mitt and Flexipad... looks like same mitt and results too!!!


----------

